# Geada - inverno 2014 / 2015



## Dan (6 Dez 2014 às 12:30)

Umas fotos desta manhã.


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2014 às 12:33)




----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2014 às 01:07)

Belíssimas!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2014 às 09:12)

Boas Dan,

Fotos espectaculares!
Caso não haja problema, vou colocar aqui algumas fotos de geada captadas esta manhã.


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2014 às 09:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Caso não haja problema, vou colocar aqui algumas fotos de geada captadas esta manhã.



Este tópico é mesmo para isso, quantas mas contribuições melhor


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2014 às 08:58)

Boas,
Deixo aqui mais uma macro feita hoje.


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2014 às 09:05)

Bom dia,

cá fica a minha contribuição, uma geada urbana ( fotos já postadas no Seguimento Litoral Norte/Dezembro 2014 )

Hoje registei uma mínima de *1.7 ºc  *com  formação de geada em algumas superfícies ( fotos tiradas a alguma distância e com crop para aproximar mais )

Geada em painéis solares no topo de um edifício:







Um telhado branquinho com acumulação de geada:


----------



## guimeixen (8 Dez 2014 às 09:59)

Algumas fotos que tirei hoje perto do rio Cávado:





1 by guimeixen, on Flickr



2 by guimeixen, on Flickr



3 by guimeixen, on Flickr



4 by guimeixen, on Flickr



5 by guimeixen, on Flickr



6 by guimeixen, on Flickr



7 by guimeixen, on Flickr



8 by guimeixen, on Flickr



9 by guimeixen, on Flickr



16 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## DaniFR (8 Dez 2014 às 10:31)

Geada desta manhã com uma mínima de *-0,6ºC*:


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2014 às 11:20)

Aqui perto, no vale do Sabor, -3,5ºC às 8:30h e alguma geada.


----------



## Veterano (8 Dez 2014 às 11:27)

Óptimas fotos, este mês ainda não tive oportunidade de presenciar tal espectáculo, estou a ver que só daqui a alguns dias, em Bragança.


----------



## Tufao André (8 Dez 2014 às 12:35)

DaniFR disse:


> Geada desta manhã com uma mínima de *-0,6ºC*:



Que zona de Coimbra é?


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2014 às 13:17)

Tudo a madrugar a um feriado para fotografar a geada. Muito bem!


----------



## DaniFR (8 Dez 2014 às 13:51)

Tufao André disse:


> Que zona de Coimbra é?


Zona de Antanhol, nos arredores de Coimbra.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2014 às 19:04)

parabéns a todos! Documentos e Arte! E porque isto de fotografar geada não é nada fácil, para se conseguir boas macros como se vêem aqui é preciso dedicação e esforço, estar curvado, ficar molhado e gelado, levantar cedo, etc.


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2014 às 10:45)

Mais umas fotos, estas de hoje.













Algum pipkrake.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Dez 2014 às 19:38)

Excelentes Dan! 
Essa paisagem na primeira foto já é bem nossa conhecida!


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2014 às 10:50)




----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 16:53)

Dan disse:


>



Não há enfeites de natal que se comparem a estas obras de arte da natureza. Excelentes fotos, obrigado pelo trabalho e pela partilha!


----------



## DaniFR (1 Jan 2015 às 19:44)

Fotos tiradas por volta das 10h, por isso já só havia geada nos locais que ainda permaneciam à sombra:


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2015 às 19:47)

30-12-2014
Minima: -2,2ºC
Pisão,Alcabideche


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2015 às 19:54)

StormRic disse:


> parabéns a todos! Documentos e Arte! E porque isto de fotografar geada não é nada fácil, para se conseguir boas macros como se vêem aqui é preciso dedicação e esforço, estar curvado, ficar molhado e gelado, levantar cedo, etc.



Ter geada a porta de casa perdia logo a piada.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2015 às 20:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ter geada a porta de casa perdia logo a piada.



 e eu que julgava que era logo aí ao pé da estrada... 
Isso é que é dedicação. Mas com este vídeo "corajoso" é que se percebe bem como esse reduto de geada está localizado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2015 às 21:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ter geada a porta de casa perdia logo a piada.



Eu é o contrário do teu caso, até pelas janelas vejo a geada, e hoje por aqui foi mais uma bela camada, apesar de ver já só alguns restos.


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2015 às 15:03)

2 de Janeiro, Gimonde, 10h da manhã, -2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2015 às 10:42)

Hoje,

Vale do Rio Cuco,
Minima: *-3,3ºC*


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2015 às 14:12)

2 de Janeiro, Várzea da Serra, Tarouca. A 900m de altitude.
9h45

Registei uma mínima de *-6,1ºC*.
Ainda assim tive azar. Acho que as duas noites anteriores tinham sido mais frias.






As couves sobreviventes.


----------



## boneli (4 Jan 2015 às 14:19)

Lindas fotos..parabéns a todos vocês. Um deleite...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jan 2015 às 21:40)

Não é grande coisa mas é o que se arranja... *04-01-2015*:

À porta de minha casa:






A 250m de minha casa:








































Jardim à frente da FCUL:


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2015 às 22:36)

Mais uns registo feitos esta manhã, em dois vales do concelho de *Mafra*.

_*Vale dos Mogos*_















_*Vale do Cuco*_


----------



## actioman (4 Jan 2015 às 22:42)

Fotos de hoje aqui pela cidade nas zonas mais abrigadas e sombrias.
A mínima que medi num termómetro que tenho junto a um ribeiro foi de -3ºC 05h39.
Em diversas zonas onde tirei estas fotos a temperatura variou entre os 0ºC e os -1ºC (medido com o termómetro do carro)
























































































Algumas macros:



















































À falta de melhor actividade, aqui ficam as geadas! 

Abraço.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2015 às 22:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje,
> 
> Vale do Rio Cuco,
> Minima: *-3,3ºC*





AnDré disse:


> 2 de Janeiro, Várzea da Serra, Tarouca. A 900m de altitude.
> 9h45





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não é grande coisa mas é o que se arranja... *04-01-2015*





jonas_87 disse:


> Mais uns registo feitos esta manhã, em dois vales do concelho de *Mafra*.





actioman disse:


> Fotos de hoje aqui pela cidade nas zonas mais abrigadas e sombrias.



 eu delicio-me a ver estas imagens, parabéns a todos pela excelente e, sublinho novamente, trabalhosa recolha!



actioman disse:


> Algumas macros:



Macros incríveis em que se percebe como os cristais crescem em torno dos pequenos detalhes dos vegetais, tudo é aproveitado, primeiro como núcleo de condensação nas orvalhadas e depois como núcleos de congelação.
Fantástico!


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2015 às 01:05)

Aqui por terras Ribatejanas temos tido umas belas geadas, deixo aqui algumas fotos das mesmas! 

Dia 31 de Dezembro 











Dia 4 de Janeiro


----------



## rozzo (5 Jan 2015 às 11:26)

Mais uma pequena contribuição para o tópico, na zona de Benfica:

Não sei bem precisar as temperaturas com grande rigor, de qualquer forma, como referência, medindo na varanda de um 4º andar, na zona mais alta de Benfica, tenho tido desde há uns 5 dias pelo menos sempre mínimas nos 2º/3º, portanto mais próximo do nível de referência (2m) devem ser menores, e certamente na zona mais baixa, como por exemplo na zona junto ao Colombo, de onde são a maior parte das fotos (excepto a última, ao pé de casa) também mais baixas. Aqui vão:


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2015 às 11:59)

Mais registos de ontem.
Foi uma manhã para mais tarde recordar, nunca tinha visto tanto geada.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Jan 2015 às 22:07)

Fotos da geada de hoje em seguimento do post no tópico litoral centro.

Vale do afluente do Alviela aqui pertinho


























Mira de Aire, parte baixa
















Minde a caminho da encosta


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2015 às 22:22)

Excelentes registos pessoal!  Continuem pf!


----------



## PDias (6 Jan 2015 às 00:23)

Boa noite,

ficam aqui umas fotos de 05/01/2015 da geada por aqui e arredores:

*Casais Galêgos:*

















































*Arneiro (1,5 km):
*








*Merceana (2,5 km):
*








*Nascer do Sol em Casais Galêgos:
*


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2015 às 15:00)

PDias disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> ficam aqui umas fotos de 05/01/2015 da geada por aqui e arredores:



 belo trabalho! Gosto muito especialmente dos campos de vinhedos, que bonita região!


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2015 às 10:28)

Mais umas de hoje por Benfica, estava perigoso o caminho para a corrida matinal com o gelo!


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2015 às 15:09)

Esta manhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2015 às 10:22)

Hoje, Pisão/Penhas dos Marmeleiros (Alcabideche)
Minima: *0ºC*
























Acho sempre graça estas gotas congeladas, fazem me lembrar rebuçados de mentol.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jan 2015 às 03:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Acho sempre graça estas gotas congeladas, fazem me lembrar rebuçados de mentol.




os detalhes da geada são sempre fascinantes, boas fotos!

Não percebo o que falha este ano aqui no campinho ao lado, que eu tenha reparado ainda não vi geada como costumava, mas a verdade é que a temperatura também ainda não desceu aos valores em que isso acontecia (6º na varanda), até parece que algo mudou aqui neste microclima. Ainda espero mesmo assim, que o inverno ainda não acabou.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2015 às 19:41)

StormRic disse:


> os detalhes da geada são sempre fascinantes, boas fotos!
> 
> Não percebo o que falha este ano aqui no campinho ao lado, que eu tenha reparado ainda não vi geada como costumava, mas a verdade é que a temperatura também ainda não desceu aos valores em que isso acontecia (6º na varanda), até parece que algo mudou aqui neste microclima. Ainda espero mesmo assim, que o inverno ainda não acabou.



No Outono/Inverno 2013/2014 tive 2 dias de geada em Alcabideche, já no 2º local de seguimento tive 42 dias.
Neste Outono/Inverno sigo com nenhum dia de geada em Alcabideche, no 2º local de seguimento sigo  já com 35 dias, como indico na assinatura.
Desses 35 dias, houve 3 a 5  geadas muito, muito fortes, em  que queimaram  as ervas, isto segundo os meus familiares.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2015 às 11:56)

Esta manhã , no Monte da virgem -VNGaia :


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2015 às 12:10)

Estas foram na Ribeira de São caetano:














Num terreno ao lado e por onde passa a mesma ribeira..




























O telhado da casa ao fundo estava branco!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2015 às 00:34)

Belas fotos João Paulo, geada da boa  o fim-de-semana vai estar excelente para tirar fotos à forte geada, depois partilharei por aqui alguns registos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2015 às 10:58)

Esta manhã em Serpa!


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2015 às 11:17)

A geada alentejana tem logo outra categoria! 

Belas fotos que aqui vão deixando!
João Paulo tu és um madrugador! 

Obrigado a todos por nos irem "refrescando as vistas"


----------



## DaniFR (6 Fev 2015 às 11:57)

Geada esta manhã, com uma mínima de -2,3ºC:


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2015 às 13:15)

Boas,

foto que fiz esta manhã no Porto ( telemóvel )  registei uma mínima de *0.2 ºc *na minha estação


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2015 às 13:29)

Boas,

fotos que fiz hoje de manhã numa zona rural da Maia, num pequeno vale onde passa um ribeiro ( Silva Escura ) a temperatura na altura (e segundo o sensor do carro) era de* -1.5 ºc *


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2015 às 15:19)

Boas tardes,
Deixo aqui uma especie reportagem feita esta manhã em vários vales da concelho de Mafra.
As minimas variaram entre os -2,8ºC e -1,5ºC.
Quando tiver oportunidade colacarei  noutro post as macros tiradas ontem e hoje.

Vale da Mangancha










Vale do Sobral





















Vale dos Mogos
















Vale do Cuco


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2015 às 15:54)

12 macros.


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2015 às 17:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vale do Cuco





jonas_87 disse:


> 12 macros.



Excelente (e corajoso) trabalho! O Vale do Cuco é uma "pérola"! É notável como a geada adopta diferentes padrões conforme a superfície onde se deposita, pequenos tufos regularmente espaçados nas superfícies lisas, lâminas e cristais alongados que seguem as rugosidades, etc. Bela colecção de macros.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2015 às 17:08)

StormRic disse:


> O Vale do Cuco é uma "pérola"!



Obrigado StormRic, sim aquele vale é espectacular, a geada foi bastante forte, mesmo com o sol a incidir no gelo, demorou algum tempo a desaparecer. So tenho pena de não ter feito o registo da minima de ontem, deve ter rondando os -4ºC/-5ºC, e respectivas fotos do gelo.
Outra foto mais próxima do solo.






Ainda mais proximo do solo.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2015 às 22:03)

Pisão,Alcabideche
7-2-2015
*- 2,7ºC*






lol algo se passa com o meu post acima...aparece uma foto de carne lol
Peço aos moderadores/Administradores que apaguem a foto se faz favor.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Fev 2015 às 16:35)

Deixo aqui o registo da geada no Sabugueiro , dia 22 fevereiro.



Geada_Sabugueiro by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Geada_Sabugueiro by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Geada_Sabugueiro by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Geada_Sabugueiro by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr





Geada_Sabugueiro by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Geada_Sabugueiro by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Geada_Sabugueiro by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Geada_Sabugueiro by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Geada_Sabugueiro by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr





Geada_Sabugueiro by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Geada_Sabugueiro by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2015 às 23:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> eixo aqui o registo da geada no Sabugueiro , dia 22 fevereiro.



 que lindas as fotos, especialmente aquelas do fundo do vale, a geada suavizou as cores tornando a paisagem poeticamente quase fantasmagórica. 

 Com o morno que vai por aqui já não imagino o frio que esteja por aí para formar toda essa geada.

Aquelas construções novas pintadas de cores berrantes descaracterizam o lugar, é uma pena que não haja mais cuidado em preservar esse aspecto, negativo para o impacto turístico como está, por ser tão simples de evitar.

Gosto muito do aspecto rústico dos terraços de cultivo embora me pareça, apesar da estação, que muitos estão abandonados, será assim?


----------

